# Maltese in desperate need of Help.



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just found this on petfinder.com. It just literally broke my heart. The poor little fluff. Its a miracle that they can endure so much. If anyone on here is in a position to help, it would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11193930


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

:smcry: :smcry: Oh Dear God. This is horrible. Thank you for bringing it to our attention. My donation will be made asap. :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG this brought tears to my eyes. It was so sad. How can people do this?? It's eyes were even sewn shut :crying: I had to make a donation, hopefully this little guy will pull through.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I donated. I cannot stand this horrible cruelty. I'm sick to death of it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh... :crying: I just sent a donation, too... Thank goodness for that organization and what they are doing for him...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We donated too. I am heart sick about Bobby. Poor baby I hope he can pull through.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I just can't believe that people who do such things walk the earth--how can you get any more evil??? Poor baby.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm on my way to make a donation-that is just horribly awful! :crying:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

My donation is in. I'm amazed by his will to live.

He'll get help thanks to all those who care.

mary anna herk and theena :crying:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That poor little soul :smcry: 

Definately, a donation is on the way.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Good news!
http://www.forgottenk9s.com/Bobbyupdate.html


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, I had to call and see how Bobby was doing.
I spoke with Monte and he said that each day Bobby does a little better. He still loves people even though the Vet said this was done to him on purpose.
He has many surgeries ahead for his eyes and gums.
Monte said this is such a loving little boy.

I am soooo angry that someone could do this to this little boy. If I had a million dollars I would hire a PI to find who-ever it is and this person would pay dearly!!!! :smmadder: 

Forgotten K9's is taking good care of him. Good people there!!! They do update their own website on his condition for all to read.

Marsha


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG this is so good to hear. I haven't been able to get that picture off my mind all day. What a horrible thing to do to a defenseless little loving and loyal creature. Whoever did this to him should be hung upside down and have a couple of inches of any appendage cut off daily untill he's dead.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Whomever is responsible should have a chemical thrown in their face and be left to wander the streets for a few weeks.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Just to let you know that your donation is tax deductible!! They are set up officially as a non-profit... k:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:smmadder: Oh God, I am sick! That poor little creature! We will never know who did this, but God knows....... There will be a 'reward' for them someday. :exploding: :yes:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just cry for all the suffering this poor baby has gone through. I'm glad he's doing better and gaining weight. My donation has been sent.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a terrible, terrible history of abuse he's suffered  but it looks like wonderful people have come together to help him. I will hope and pray for the best for him.

I just wanted to add that I believe the eyes being sewn shut was something the veterinarians did to hopefully help the eyes heal. Rather than part of the original cruelty.


----------

